# وظيفة على النت وانت فى البيت



## مني زهران (17 مارس 2012)

وظيفة على النت وانت فى البيت


نوع الوظيفة: مدخل بيانات على ملف الورد او الاكسيل

الكيفية : بعد التسجيل ترسلك الشركة بيانات وتعيد صياغتها فى ملف الورد او الاكسيل و تعيد ارسالها وكل هذا عن طريق الايميل

الراتب : 2دولار الى 10دولار للملف الواحد حسب كمية البيانات

سجلوا بالاميل فقط في احدي الموقعيين بس وتجيلكم رساله زي مجتلي

المجال كويس وسهل
اليكم الفيديو اللي فيه الشرح والتعليمات اللازمة

الهيئة العامة البترول في العالم العربي


او ادخلوا وافهموا كله مكتوب وده الرابط سجلوا فيه

مطلوووب فورا مدخلين بيانات

ده منقول لكم جزير لاشكر

​


----------

